# Itunes + Iflicks + APTV2 ou comment géré au mieux ma filmote



## snyps (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour et merci de venir voir ma petite demande 
Alors j'ai un macbook Pro Snow tiger
mon but qu'itunes acceuil toute ma bibilioteque de films en avi surtout pour la diffusion sur mon APTV2 (apple tv 2)
J'ai trouvé iflicks qui a une fonction top : fichier de  reference ca evite de réencodé, en gros ça met une image sur itunes qui permet de lire un avi dans itunes
y a t il un moyen de voir ce fichier de reference sur APTV2 pour lancé la lecture sur la tv?
merci de m'avoir lu!


----------

